

Show HN: I've created a Google chrome extension for HN - kevingarnett
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-drafts/caeimnapkfakabfllhhldnapedklichb

======
weisser
Tested with this comment and it works. Good job and thank you.

